# Painting Treated Lumber?



## Broughton (Aug 1, 2011)

Wait 3 months to let the treated lumber dry out and then you can paint it. Use the primer and then go with a sherwin Williams 25 year super paint. It's a latex but will perform very well.


----------



## cambishop (Oct 24, 2009)

Thank you!


----------



## Duration (Apr 11, 2011)

I would let it dry out for at least 3 months. Paint the body and rails with super paint but on the decking, use Porch and Floor enamel. It's waterbased as well but is designed with foot traffic in mind. Super paint is great for everything but floors. It's soft because it's built to hold up on your house which is constantly in a state of flux with the expanding and contracting of the wood siding.


----------



## Gymschu (Dec 12, 2010)

Do not use KILZ as your primer! KILZ is an INTERIOR product, not an exterior product. Also, I would consider staining PT wood rather than painting it. Paint does not hold up well to foot traffic! I repeat, paint on floors/decking does not hold up well to foot traffic. Consider a semi-transparent stain for the decking and a matching solid color stain for spindles or other vertical surfaces.


----------



## Broughton (Aug 1, 2011)

Killz has a product that says it is for exterior use.


----------



## Duration (Apr 11, 2011)

Kilz original is not an ext primer but they've branched out in recent years to a variety of paints. If you decide to paint the floor of your deck, don't prime. Simply reduce you first coat 20%. Then apply 2 coats UNREDUCED. If you prime white then paint, you'll see the primer shine through as the top coat wears away. If you go with a Semi transparent stain, try Deckscapes oil or latex. I really like the oil. It wears like steal as far at s/t deck stains go. Also, the colors are very consistent from sample to wood. You can almost choose a color from our int stain chart and have it mixed.


----------



## chrisn (Dec 23, 2007)

Broughton said:


> Killz has a product that says it is for exterior use.





It is still an inferior primer and as posted, painting a deck that is going to be walked on is a very BAD idea, especially painting treated lumber, even after 3 months it can still be wet.:yes:


----------



## jsheridan (Jan 30, 2011)

Duration said:


> Kilz original is not an ext primer but they've branched out in recent years to a variety of paints. If you decide to paint the floor of your deck, don't prime. Simply reduce you first coat 20%. Then apply 2 coats UNREDUCED. If you prime white then paint, you'll see the primer shine through as the top coat wears away. If you go with a Semi transparent stain, try Deckscapes oil or latex. I really like the oil. It wears like steal as far at s/t deck stains go. Also, the colors are very consistent from sample to wood. You can almost choose a color from our int stain chart and have it mixed.


Whoa there. I don't think you are, but, it sounds like you are telling people to use reduced standard paint as a base coat. If you are, you're mistaken. Only floor enamels use a reduced coating as a base. We don't need to be counseling HOs on how to remove reduced Super Paint from porch floors after it peels. :no: 



cambishop said:


> Hello,
> I am getting ready to put my new porch on an old farm house that I just built. They had tongue and groove on it before and I do not want to replace it. I was going to use the 5/4 treated deck board for its durability and strength. My question is that I am wanting to paint it white and I am wondering a few things.
> 1. Will it hold paint?
> 2. If so which kind should I use, acrylic, enamel, oil based etc.
> ...


Cam, you're losing me. You say you just built an old farm house? And, attached a new porch to it? You're not replacing the t/g, but are planning to use 5/4. On what? 5/4 what? I'm slightly picking on your word order.
I would say that, to be true to an old farm house (even if you just had it built:laughing, you stay with t/g. 
How high is the floor from the ground? Floors 18" or less from the ground are transfer points for ground moisture. Regardless, be sure that you backprime, and to avoid a humbling correction:laughing:, I'll add, prime all six sides.
I'll join the chorus and say don't use Kilz, int or ext. Kilz is an all puropse primer, imo, and porch floors are no place for that. I would use a deep penetrating, long oil primer, full strength for the back and thinned slightly for the top. Then apply two coats of a quality floor enamel. Housepaintingnewyork recommends an SW product, but the name escapes me right now. Hopefully he'll come along. Or, duration may know. It's not their standard p/f enamel. 
I would also give the floor a sanding prior to primer. 
Porch floors struggle to hold paint, don't skimp and do it right. 
Good luck with your new old farm house.:thumbsup:


----------



## Duration (Apr 11, 2011)

We have the standard Porch and Floor enamel then there is an industrial single component urethane Armorseal Rexthane 1. B65T00060 is the clear base for dark colors. It can be tinted to almost any color in our system and matched to any competitor color with the exception of some saturated yellows and reds.


----------

